# Cusom Bike Trailer Project



## pedal4416

Hi,
Heres my custom Radio Flyer Schwinn OCC bike trailer. I plan on lowering it a bit before I finish the chassis. If anyone has extra tires and tubes laying around let me know!












This is the trailer hooked up to my whizzer


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Going to be a cool trailer.I like the floor in your shop maybe you can start a new thread by sending more pictures of your shop.


----------



## bikebum1975

Dude I love that trailer hope you have some pics to update.


----------



## hotrodbob

it going to be sick trailer good idea


----------

